

Ask HN: What is your critique of Scitr.com? - Scitr

If you find an interesting research article, you can paste the DOI into Scitr.com and leave a comment. Then others can find the most interesting scientific news, but instead of a middleman news site, it links directly to the research article.
======
skram
Cool but your biggest challenge will be adoption. If you expect users to be
repeat ones, I would consider some sort of browser extension or work with
sites to integrate your button on their site much like how twitter/facebook
share buttons are pervasive these days.

